

Any suggestions how to make money with showzey.com? - sdizdar

I'm working on business model and have honest question: what are possible ways to make money with site like this?<p>(Showzey is a web service that enables you to take control of your online photos. Showzey will collect all your photos along shared photos from Gmail mailboxes, Flickr, Picasa, Facebeook, etc. With Showzey you can see all your online photos on one page, you can search photos, share photos, transfer photos between sites, create albums
spanning multiple services, create RSS feeds, etc.)
======
togasystems
How about offering a backup/download solution for a small price?

~~~
senaddizdar
Thanks!

